
Chimps Would Cook If Given the Chance, Research Says - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/03/us/chimps-can-cook-a-mean-potato-research-says.html
======
rectangletangle
This makes me curious what would happen if we played Prometheus and gave the
chimps access to fire. Would they fear it, or be intrigued by it?

Better yet, cook food with it, let the chimps watch, and see if they'd
imitate.

~~~
meric
I think there was research done showing chimpanzees are more prone to thinking
things out for themselves and humans are more prone to imitation without
thinking, the authors suggested this is how culture is passed through so much
more easily in humans than chimpanzees, because having to re-inventing the
wheel in every newborn can take a lot of time.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2005/12/13/science/children-learn-
by-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2005/12/13/science/children-learn-by-monkey-
see-monkey-do-chimps-dont.html?_r=0)

